# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  سورس سیستم عامل MINIX به زبان C

## rostamkhani

کد سیستم عامل دانشجویی MINIX به زبان C در فایل Book.zip
http://www.minix3.org/vmware.html
http://www.minix3.org/doc/
http://www.minix3.org/doc/environ.html
http://www.minix3.org/download/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minix_3

http://minix1.woodhull.com/

----------


## Felony

دوست عزیز فایل Book.zip پسورد میخواد ...

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

آموزش تصويري نصب MINIX 3.1.2 در يك فايل 10 مگي با فرمت flv
چون حجمش بيشتر از حد مجاز هست تقسيمش كردم به دوازده پارت.
حجم كل پارت ها: 5.6 مگ
بعد از Extract كردن: 10 مگ

پارت 1 تا 5

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

پارت 6 تا 10

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

پارت 11 و 12

----------


## erfan11ha

میشه چند خط از اون رو برامون بگید چکار میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

